# What do you think about C4U homebrand cubes?



## Gazzdog (Sep 26, 2009)

Hi, my name is Gary (I'm new here) and i'm wondering what you think of C4U cubes. I'm looing for a good all round cube and i've heard there pretty good. So, What do u think?


----------



## elcarc (Sep 26, 2009)

they cut corners really well, they dont lock up when set to good tensions, and they dont pop (in my video, it was too loose), and they glide like a dream. buy this cube


----------



## Gazzdog (Sep 26, 2009)

Thanks alot elcarc. That was really helpful because I use a diansheng type E and i absolutely hate it. I'm not an accurate flicker and when i flick it locks up and it doesn't cut the corner.


----------



## Gazzdog (Sep 26, 2009)

I was accually better with my storebought.


----------



## elcarc (Sep 26, 2009)

Gazzdog said:


> Thanks alot elcarc. That was really helpful because I use a diansheng type E and i absolutely hate it. I'm not an accurate flicker and when i flick it locks up and it doesn't cut the corner.



welcomes

people also reccomend type c's with cube for you core (screws and springs too)

and old type a's, although ive never had one, are thought to be the best cube ever(at least thats what ive heard)


----------



## Gazzdog (Sep 26, 2009)

Ok. But I don't really get the naming system with the type A's like the new 1's and the old 1's.


----------



## elcarc (Sep 26, 2009)

search function is you 3rd best freind


----------



## KubeKid73 (Sep 26, 2009)

Who are your first and second best friends?


----------



## elcarc (Sep 26, 2009)

KubeKid73 said:


> Who are your first and second best friends?



google, and your cube


----------



## KubeKid73 (Sep 26, 2009)

Ah. I see.


----------



## Gazzdog (Sep 26, 2009)

LOL Nice thinking


----------



## idpapro (Sep 26, 2009)

i persnally dont like the cube 4 you 3x3 brand cube.


----------



## elcarc (Sep 26, 2009)

idpapro said:


> i persnally dont like the cube 4 you 3x3 brand cube.



HOW DARE YOU, I SMITE THEE
<jk>
why dont you like them


----------



## idpapro (Sep 26, 2009)

elcarc said:


> idpapro said:
> 
> 
> > i persnally dont like the cube 4 you 3x3 brand cube.
> ...



i dont really know they just dont cut my standards, they are tooo crispy, and they pop way too often, so they have to be tight, and i just dont *persnally like them*


----------



## elcarc (Sep 26, 2009)

idpapro said:


> elcarc said:
> 
> 
> > idpapro said:
> ...


*

you my freind haven't set the perfect tensions. i think these cubes require different settings than other cubes.*


----------



## Novriil (Sep 26, 2009)

idpapro said:


> elcarc said:
> 
> 
> > idpapro said:
> ...


*

I think I have zero pops with my c4u...*


----------



## idpapro (Sep 26, 2009)

elcarc said:


> idpapro said:
> 
> 
> > elcarc said:
> ...


*

yes i have, i got it from mdude at natinals, and i asked him to set it, he did and it popped too much for my liking, to i tightend it like a half a turn, and then it got a bit too tight...*


----------



## elcarc (Sep 26, 2009)

idpapro said:


> elcarc said:
> 
> 
> > idpapro said:
> ...


*
if he set it, it was set for his cubing style. there is no universal tension, tweak the settings*


----------



## idpapro (Sep 26, 2009)

elcarc said:


> idpapro said:
> 
> 
> > elcarc said:
> ...


*
i already have, thats why its too tight*


----------



## elcarc (Sep 26, 2009)

idpapro said:


> elcarc said:
> 
> 
> > idpapro said:
> ...


*

i see theres no end to your hatred towards the cube, i guess if you dont like it, you dont like it then*


----------



## Gazzdog (Sep 26, 2009)

I too have heard that these cubes don't pop.


----------



## Gazzdog (Sep 26, 2009)

If I get this cube which colour should i get? Should i make and mods to the cube? the core? the cubies?. It for my b-bay so money isn't a problem.


----------



## elcarc (Sep 26, 2009)

if this is your first time with the cube, i suggest just using it as a whole. if you dont like it, use the core and screw/springs for other diys


----------



## Gazzdog (Sep 26, 2009)

umm... I have had 1 diy before so i will take your advise. Thanks *ALOT* elcarc


----------



## Enter (Sep 26, 2009)

c4y is great cube 
and old type A are great also C type and i like the Rubik's diy kit!!!


----------



## Gazzdog (Sep 26, 2009)

Did you mod your storebought?


----------



## Some_Guy (Sep 26, 2009)

Good to know people like the C4Y, I just ordered one! My first DIY and it looks like I made the right choice. I should have it in about a week.


----------



## AndyRoo789 (Sep 26, 2009)

It's really a matter of opinion, some people like it, some people don't. 
Personally.. I LOVE IT 

Btw, if you get the already assembled one, it comes assembled + stickered + lubed.


----------



## Novriil (Sep 26, 2009)

AndyRoo789 said:


> It's really a matter of opinion, some people like it, some people don't.
> Personally.. I LOVE IT
> 
> Btw, if you get the already assembled one, it comes assembled + stickered + lubed.



+1

It's pretty much my favourite cube.. although I haven't tried many of those.. in few weeks I shoudl have type A II and type A III too. Plus black and white c4u.. now I have DX purple and it's pretty good. Onyl c4u stickers are bad.. that's why I bought stickers for 30 dollars 

Okay I know few who say that the cube su**s and few say it ROCKS!.. I think it rocks... for at least until I get better cube.

Also you should try out some 4x4-s, 5x5-s, sq-1 and stuff.. these are fun. Now what I don't like is that cubing gets boring.. I want some interesting puzzles and that's why I bought myself sq-1, megaminx, 4x4 and so on.. Only 3x3 isn't so cool when you practice it for a while.

I think the c4u doesn't cut corners so well as everybody are saying but the speed and lo lockups and pops make it all up.. Overall I think it's a good cube..


----------



## chahupping (Sep 26, 2009)

idpapro said:


> elcarc said:
> 
> 
> > idpapro said:
> ...


*

+1*


----------



## Gazzdog (Sep 26, 2009)

hmmm I havent heard much about the popping. But cubes don't pop on me so i guess thats not a problem.


----------



## piemaster (Sep 26, 2009)

Hey, no offence but three threads?


----------



## Jake Gouldon (Sep 26, 2009)

@ Gazzdog: First of all, only post a thread once. Second, learn to use the EDIT button at the bottom right corner of your posts.


----------



## HowSuneIsNow (Sep 26, 2009)

before i get started I should mention that I have used 4 different types of cubes and have been cubing.

Everyone who touches my C4U loves the feel. my other friend who cubes had to get one herself.





Gazzdog said:


> I too have heard that these cubes don't pop.


They do pop but FAR less than any other cube I have used. the ther great thing I have found on the pop front is where my other cubies come FLYING out of the cube, when the C4U pops it seems to kinda stay in the cube and you can just push it back in and do on with your solve.




Gazzdog said:


> If I get this cube which colour should i get? Should i make and mods to the cube? the core? the cubies?. It for my b-bay so money isn't a problem.


If money is no object I woudl go with a blue glow in the dark cause it's close to white so it has good visability. you can even get transparent stickers for it. From C4U and cubefans the black and white cubes are the cheapest. I got a translucent purple cube and it's pretty dark in most lighting and is easy to look at. in very bright lighting you can tell it's translucent but since there is great lighting it's easy to see the cube well. the cheapest way to get a single C4U is order the purple opaque from deal extreme and get free shipping.


----------



## phases (Sep 26, 2009)

Just to chime in. I've popped my c4u a few times (all during scrambles, not yet during a solve ) but I also had it real loose during the pops. I'm still experimenting and trying to get the perfect tension for me. 

Do love the cube.

Edit: Also might should mention, the stickers wear out very fast. I've had my cube 4 weeks, here it is right now. (I do cube a lot though) Once they start to go, they go fast. So, I ordered new stickers and tiles to try from cubesmith the other day.


----------



## elcarc (Sep 26, 2009)

phases said:


> Just to chime in. I've popped my c4u a few times (all during scrambles, not yet during a solve ) but I also had it real loose during the pops. I'm still experimenting and trying to get the perfect tension for me.
> 
> Do love the cube.
> 
> Edit: Also might should mention, the stickers wear out very fast. I've had my cube 4 weeks, here it is right now. (I do cube a lot though) Once they start to go, they go fast. So, I ordered new stickers and tiles to try from cubesmith the other day.



personaly, i love the stickers, even after 2 weeks, they are still neat. mabye its my cubing style, but stickers seem to last a long time for me


----------



## Novriil (Sep 26, 2009)

CS stickers wear out pretty quickly still.. they are bad.


----------



## Zarxrax (Sep 26, 2009)

My C4U cube sucks hard. I dunno if I just got a bad one or what, but it's probably my worst cube. It pops frequently, locks up all the time, and its a bit tight for my liking.


----------



## HowSuneIsNow (Sep 26, 2009)

phases said:


> Edit: Also might should mention, the stickers wear out very fast. I've had my cube 4 weeks, here it is right now. (I do cube a lot though) Once they start to go, they go fast. So, I ordered new stickers and tiles to try from cubesmith the other day.



I use two cubes for the most part at left is a type A with C4U stickers and at right is my purple C4U

had the A for 5 weeks and the C4U for 3 weeks.


----------



## Gazzdog (Sep 27, 2009)

piemaster said:


> Hey, no offence but three threads?


Sorry. I know i have created three threads. I won't create them so frequently.



Jake Gouldon said:


> @ Gazzdog: First of all, only post a thread once. Second, learn to use the EDIT button at the bottom right corner of your posts.


Again sorry. I try to edit and if you look at some of my posts i have edited them. But i will use it a lot more now.


----------



## panyan (Sep 27, 2009)

the c4u is my main speedcube, but one thing i dont like is that it cant cut corners as well as the puzl or type a third model i have. It is smooth and quick, but i would prefer it to cut corners more than smoothness


----------



## Gazzdog (Sep 27, 2009)

Cool, thanks panyan really good advise will consiter that. And would you recommend the type a third model?


----------



## daniel0731ex (Sep 27, 2009)

the C4U brand is nice- it has all the pros and the only con is that it doesn't cut corners well

fast, smooth, light, doesn't lock up(unless you loosen it too much), reliable, never pops


but it is still not to my taste, i like my tyep c better

BTW the C4U brand needs to have CS tiles on it, otherwise it wont FEEL as good








Gazzdog said:


> I'm not an accurate flicker and when i flick it locks up and it doesn't cut the corner.



lol, flicker


----------



## elcarc (Sep 27, 2009)

daniel0731ex said:


> the C4U brand is nice- it has all the pros and the only con is that it doesn't cut corners well
> 
> fast, smooth, light, doesn't lock up(unless you loosen it too much), reliable, never pops
> 
> ...



WHAAAT, mines amazing at cutting corners


----------



## elcarc (Sep 27, 2009)

it does

it only looks bad because of the angle, but from my view its effortless


----------



## oskarasbrink (Sep 27, 2009)

they get these weird lockups when you turn fast


----------



## Corpsez (Sep 27, 2009)

elcarc said:


> phases said:
> 
> 
> > Just to chime in. I've popped my c4u a few times (all during scrambles, not yet during a solve ) but I also had it real loose during the pops. I'm still experimenting and trying to get the perfect tension for me.
> ...



Yea it's your cubing style lol I think the stickers are very bad. Mine looked like trash with plastic film and messed up stickers everywhere after a week.


----------



## Corpsez (Sep 27, 2009)

elcarc said:


> it does
> 
> it only looks bad because of the angle, but from my view its effortless



Your c4u cube looks too loose and it kind of struggles to cut those corners


----------



## elcarc (Sep 27, 2009)

Corpsez said:


> elcarc said:
> 
> 
> > it does
> ...



its just the angle. would you like me to make a better angle video?


----------



## Waffle's Minion (Sep 27, 2009)

elcarc said:


> Corpsez said:
> 
> 
> > elcarc said:
> ...



Yup


----------



## elcarc (Sep 27, 2009)

better angles


----------



## daniel0731ex (Sep 27, 2009)

oskarasbrink said:


> they get these weird lockups when you turn fast



your c4u is too loose, try tighten it
this cube is not meant to cut corners


----------



## elcarc (Sep 27, 2009)

daniel0731ex said:


> oskarasbrink said:
> 
> 
> > they get these weird lockups when you turn fast
> ...



i refer you to the video above your post


----------



## dannyz0r (Sep 27, 2009)

elcarc said:


> daniel0731ex said:
> 
> 
> > oskarasbrink said:
> ...



Lets see how much it locks up during a solve.


----------



## elcarc (Sep 27, 2009)

dannyz0r said:


> elcarc said:
> 
> 
> > daniel0731ex said:
> ...



video will be up in a few minutes

EDIT:
here you go






i think i had one small lockup

my turning speed is slower because im practicing look ahead, but the oll and pll are good examples


----------

